# Star Wars: The Old Republic – Ihr habt Fragen? Wir wollen sie Euch beantworten



## Elenenedh (20. Oktober 2011)

Star Wars: The Old Republic steht quasi in den Startlöchern, in fast genau zwei Monaten am 20. Dezember 2011 soll das allererste MMO von Bioware erscheinen – und schon im Vorfeld überzeugt es mit den bereits bekannten Details. So wollen die Entwickler von Bioware zum Beispiel zu gut wie alle Dialoge und Gespräche vertonen – das ist nicht nur ein unfassbar umfangreiches Vorhaben, sondern trägt dann auch ungeheuer zum Spielgefühl bei. Außerdem gibt wie aus anderen Bioware-Rollenspielen schon gewohnt Begleiter, denen Ihr die eine oder andere Aufgabe übertragen könnt. Das sind Features, die bislang von den Entwicklern in zahlreichen Interviews und Beiträgen auf der offiziellen Webseite zum Spiel vorgestellt wurde, andere kamen hingegen bislang überhaupt nicht zur Sprache.

Wie gut, dass Spieler rund um den Globus schon seit einiger Zeit an der geschlossenen Beta von Star Wars: The Old Republic teilnehmen, und hin und wieder für etwas Erleuchtung sorgen können. Das wollen auch wir versuchen: Ihr habt Fragen zu Star Wars: The Old Republic? Dann stellt sie in unserem Foren-Beitrag und wir versuchen, Euch die Antworten zu liefern. Eine Anmerkung von unserer Seite: Wir können vorerst nur Fragen zu den Klassen und ersten Levels der Republik beantworten – achtet also darauf, wenn Ihr Eure Fragen formuliert.


----------



## Kokoros (20. Oktober 2011)

Wird es auf buffed noch vor Release einen dynamischen Klassenfragebogen geben? In dem man zB die Frage gestellt bekommt: "Willst du schwere Rüstung leichte rüstung"... "Willst du nen Rock haben oder nicht"-"Willst du Fernkämpfer sein oder nicht" und am Ende kommt dann für jeden die peferkte Klasse raus. Ist sowas in planung?


----------



## meartholix (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebes buffed-Team

Ich habe ein paar Fragen zu SW:TOR

Wie werden die neuen Fähigkeiten erlernt? Lehrer oder automatisch? 
Falls man diese bei einem Lehrer lernt und man eine Stufe aufsteigt, muss man dann wieder zum Lehrer gehen oder lvl die Fähigkeiten automatisch mit?

Bei der Charaktererstellung, kann man da seine &#8222;eigene&#8220; Stimme auswählen?

Ist es möglich, den Begleitern eigene Namen zu geben?

Wenn man etwa sammeln möchte, und den Begleiter auffordert das zu tun, muss man ihn jedes mal dazu auffordern oder macht er das automatisch? Gilt das auch fürs looten? 

Wie sieht das mit den Crewskills aus. Wenn ich meine Begleiter z.b. einen Blaster fertigen lasse, kann ich dann trotzdem noch meine anderen Skills (z.b. sammeln) ausführen? 

Kann man das UI anpassen? Also kann man z.b. die Tastenbelegung auch auf shift etc legen und anzeigen lassen? In den Videos sieht man zwar mehrere Leisten, aber ich habe noch nie shift 1, 2 etc gesehen.

Vielen Dank und Grüsse Meartholix


----------



## Sanji2k3 (20. Oktober 2011)

Mich würde euer Eindruck und das Spielgefühl vom Schmuggler interessieren.

Es gibt ja bekanntlich geteilte Meinungen bezüglich des Cover System und dessen Dynamik im Solo-Spiel.

Hattet ihr den Eindruck, dass man als Schmuggler im Vergleich zu anderen, nicht auf dem Cover-System basierenden, Klassen einen Nachteil im Spielerlebnis in irgendeiner Form hat? 
Ich meine, spielt sich der Schmuggler im Vergleich zum Beispielsweise Jedi Ritter statischer?


----------



## Pinki without Brain (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo miteinander,
mich würde interessieren wie abhängig der Schmuggler/IA als heiler vom Coversystem ist, bzw ob die meisten kämpfe so bewegungsintensiv sind, dass der Schmuggler/IA eventuell zu statisch werden könnte aufgrund seines coversystems(vor allem in den raids, da ich heiler spielen möchte.)

Zusätzlich habe ich noch eine andere frage:Ist es möglich die nda mal irgendwo nachzulesen, als nicht-betatester? (nur interessehalber)


----------



## rebelknight (20. Oktober 2011)

wie sieht das mit den rüstungen/waffen bei den ersten 10 stufen aus. läuft anfangs jeder mit dem gleichen zeugs rum oder gibt es da schon möglichkeiten zur individualisierung?


----------



## Micro_Cuts (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich persönlich habe "Angst" das mich die doch recht statische Welt von SWTOR abschreckt, da ich von Rift und der dort vorhandenen dynamik recht begeistert bin. auch GW2 soll ja auf die dynmaische Welt setzen.
Wie seht ihr das? Könnte das ein großer Minuspunkt von TOR sein?


----------



## Kryos (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab ne Menge Fragen:

1. Wird es die Lootcontainer die man in normal Mode Operations bekommt nun auch auf Hardmode geben oder nicht? Bioware war sich da vor paar Monaten ja noch nicht so ganz im Klaren welches Lootverteilsystem im hardmode kommt.
2. Kann man sekundäre Stats "umschmieden" wie in WoW? 
3. Gibt es Statcaps und sind diese über ein Rating das am Level der Spielfigur gebunden wie im aktuellen WoW oder über fixe Prozentwerte wie im vanilla WoW? 
4. Wie sieht das modding System nun entgültig für den Launch in paar Wochen aus? Wird man wie ursprünglich mal angekündigt mit Social Gear wie Sandleuteoutfit oder Leias Sklavinenkostüm als Maintank im Hardmode kämpfen können oder nicht?
5. Muss man raiden um die bestmöglichen Mods (=Sockelsteine in WoW) zu erhalten?
6. Die Farbgebung nach Qualität ist ja so wie in WoW. Nur gibt es ja 2 weitere Stufen. Cheap < Standard < Premium < Prototype < _Artifact_ < _Legendary_ ? _Social_. 
Droppen diese Legendarys in Raids oder nur Artifacts? Sind Social items eine eigene Gegenstandsklasse oder sind das Legendarys? 
7. Welche Klasse hat welche primären Stats? Ich weiss, dass Inquisitoren z.B. Wille als Hauptstat haben und Sith Krieger dagegen Stärke. Wird man als Inquisitor Heiler andere primäre Stats brauchen als als Inquisitor Damagedealer? Genauso auch bei Tanks. Wird man also zwei Sets farmen müssen wenn man zwei Rollen erfüllt oder wird es bischen wie beim WoW Druiden sein der im "Schurkengear" tanken kann?
8. Wird es später in-game Mods/Addon Support geben? Viele tolle Features die heute Standard sind wurden von der Community durch selbgeschriebene Mods erst erfunden und später von Herstellern implementiert. Wie steht Bioware dazu?
9. Kann man alte Klamotten die man nicht mehr trägt seinen Begleitern schenken oder haben die begleiterspezifischen Equip? Wenn Letzteres zutrifft, woher bezieht man diesen Loot? Flashpoints? 
10. Der gelbe Kristall der Vorbesteller, kann man den wie ein "Stempel" verwenden und damit jederzeit neue Waffen damit versehen oder kann man den nur 1x verwenden und wären dann Klassen mit zwei Lichtschwertern wie Marauder nicht benachteiligt wenn sie nur eine der beiden Waffe die sie tragen damit ausstatten könnten? Ich möchte den Stein nicht im Starterlichtschwert verwenden und dann mit Level 50 ein legendäres Lichtschwert erhalten und keine Möglichkeit haben meinen Preorderstein da reinzusockeln. 
11. Wie wichtig und stark werden Flasks oder das SW:TOR äquivalent von temporären Buffmaterial sein? Gerade in Hinblick auf Operations. Gehen die Entwickler davon aus, dass jeder Spieler vollgebufft ist und passen die Encounter darauf an oder sind diese Verstärkungsmittelchen nicht sehr bedeutend?
12. Kann man sich Raidgear ausserhalb von Raids erfarmen wie in WoW über dessen Punktesammelsystem?
13. Welche Berufe erzeugen exakt was für Dinge und welche Sammelberufe ergänzen sich mit welchen Herstellungsberufen? Die offizielle Webseite ist ja sehr schwammig was Informationen dazu angeht.


----------



## Moontiago (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

was mich Interessieren würde:

- Wird es eine klasische Aufgabenverteilung geben? (Tank/Heiler/DD)
- Wenn man in eine Richtung geskillt hat, lässt sich dann noch die Skillung ändern? (umskillen je nach bedarf)
- Bis welches Lvl geht das ganze?
- Ist schon bekannt was es monatlich kosten wird?
- Wenn es Tank- und Heilkalssen gibt...wie lassen die sich lvln...prügelt man ne halbe stunde auf die mobs rum bis die endlich mal umfallen?
- Wie lange wird es generell dauern bis man das Endgame erreicht haben wird? (


----------



## JohnDisco (20. Oktober 2011)

Mich würde die Thematik der Crewskills interessiern. Und zwar die "Abhängigkeiten" der Herstellfertigkeiten (Kunstfertigkeit, Cybertech,...) von Sammel- und Missionsskills. Es geht mir generell um die Frage, ob ich um eine Herstellfertigkeit 100%ig selsbt ausführen zu können (ich möchte nur zu einem sehr geringen Anteil Mats im AH nachkaufen, weil mir die entsprechende Fähigkeit fehlt) ALLE deren "ABHÄNGIGE/VORGESCHALTETE" Sammel- und Missionsskills benötige.

"fast rein hyhpothetisches" Beispiel: Ich will mit meinem Trooper Cybertech machen (ohne genau zu wissen was denn das nun im Detail ist und wie das Spielgefühl der erstellten Teile denn wirklich ist), die vorgeschalteten Sammel- und Missionsskills sind Plündern, Hacken und Unterwelthandel. Problem A: Wenn ich wirklich alle benötige und somit bei Unterwelthandel andere Mats bekomme wie zB beim Plündern und diese auch zu einem großen Teil benötige wenn ich nicht ins AH rennen will, kann ich Cybertech nicht so betreiben wie ich das möchte. Daher die Frage: Sind die "werkstoffe" der drei vorgeschalteten Skills in dem Beispiel (und allgemein) substituiv oder benötige ich wirklich immer ALLE vorgeschalteten Skills für Cybertech? 

Problem B: Ich WILL KEINEN Unterwelthandel betreiben (das passt nicht in mein Republik-Empfinden :-) )


Zweites Thema ist das Aussehen der Waffen und Ausrüstung. Gibt es mit den Berufen Kunstfertigkeiten und / oder Synth-Fertigung auch das aussehen (Farbenwahl) der hergestellten Gegenstände (Lichtschwert und Roben) beeinflussen? Das wäre dann nämlich ein Grund für mich diese Skills zu leveln :-)

Mal gespannt ob hierzu in eurem Podcast um 18 Uhr was gesagt wird.


----------



## Leberkassemmel (20. Oktober 2011)

-Da Olli den BH ja schon ähnlich weit gespielt hat wie die NDA-Freigabe für die Republik ist, welche Seite hat dir Stimmungsmässig besser gefallen?

-Welcher von den erreichten Companions hat euch bisher am besten gefallen

-Hattet ihr das gefühl das es eine Klasse zu Beginn einfacher hat, da sie einen bestimmten Companion-Typ (FK-/NK-Tank, FK-/NK-DD, Heiler) als erstes bekommt

-Gab es bisher die Antwortoption "I have a *baad* feeling about this."?


----------



## Sarjin (20. Oktober 2011)

Cowboys oder Ninjas ?


----------



## H4G3 (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

was ich gerne wissen würde ist, ob auf Tatooine in der Bar die Cantina Band spielt?
Würde einiges zur atmosphäre beitragen. ;D

MFG H4G3


----------



## Sorane (20. Oktober 2011)

1. Könnt/Dürft ihr zu den Talentbäumen/Skills der diversen Klassen was sagen? Falls ja, könnt ihr da ein bischen Infos posten?
2. Wie "gut" ist die Charakter-Erstellung (also "wie mein Charakter aussieht") gelungen? Ist genug Variabilität da? Könnt ihr dazu Details sagen (evtl. mit
	Screenshots, falls ihr da welche habt) ?
3. Könnt ihr zu den verschiedenen AC's/Talentbäumen was sagen, welche für was gut sind (also etwa so in der Art "Tank", "Ranged DD mit Focus auf AOE",
"Melee DD mit Focus auf PvP" usw.) ?
4. Wie gut ist das Balancing (ja, da ihr nur wenige Level gespielt habt, rechne ich hier nicht wirklich mit einer tiefgehenden Antwort) gelungen?
5. Von was hängen die Charakter-Animationen ab? Nur von Rasse/Klasse/Geschlecht (hängen sie von all diesen überhaupt ab???) oder auch von Details,
	die im Charakter-Editor gewählt wurden?
6. Wie funktioniert das mit den LightSide/DarkSide Punkten, es soll ja auch "Grau" geben, gibts da ein Limit an DarkSide-Punkten ab deren Anzahl ich als LightSide Jedi dann auf einmal als Grau gelte oder wie funktioniert das (also speziell die Unterscheidung Light/Grey bzw. Dark/Grey)?
7. Gibt es ein CombatLog?
8. Gibt es etwas wie ein "Target of Target" und ein "Focus-Ziel"?


----------



## Blackangel320 (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi Buffed Team,

Habe da auch mal ein paar Fragen:

1. Sind die Städte frei begehbar bzw wie groß sind die Städte?
2. Wie groß ist so ein Planet begehbar bzw Erkundbar?
3. Kann man sein Raumschiff wechseln?
4. Gibt es versteckte Chars oder Missionen?
5. Ist die Farbe des Laserschwerts später frei Wählbar?


----------



## Brial (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Buffed Team,

ich habe das Spiel vorbestellt und meinen Vorbesteller-Zugangskey bekommen. Amazon hat mir heute mitgeteilt das mein Spiel erst am 23.12.11 bei mir eintreffen wird. 

1. Frage -> Kann ich zwischen der early access Phase und dem eintreffen meines Spiels Online gehen? Wisst Ihr darüber etwas? 
*Ich hoffe Ihr wisst was ich meine, in meinem Kopf konnte ich die Frage leichter formulieren als mit Worten*^^

2. Frage -> Glaubt Ihr die Farben der Lichtschwerter werden bestimmt Eigenschaften gewähren? Vllt. auch positive/negative Effekte oder Boni? Wird es auch silber, lila, orange usw. geben?


Lg Brial


PS.: Danke - sollte eine der Fragen beantwortet werden


----------



## Belwár (20. Oktober 2011)

Seit kurzem ist bekannt, dass jede Rasse einzigartige Rassenfähigkeiten mitbringt. 
Find ich gut, dennoch ist mir immer noch nicht bekannt, mit welcher Klasse man letztendlich welche Rassen spielen darf? Ausser einem inoffiziellen Screenshot hab ich nichts darüber gefunden. Insbesondere wie detailiert man seinen Avatar gestalten kann?

Zweitens PVP im All. Ist was in dieser Art bekannt, dass man zwischendurch mit seinem Corelianischen Frachter sich in im XY PVP Sektor duellieren kann?

EDIT: Kann man sich über die offizielle Seite auch schon frühzeitig Namen sichern? Nicht wichtig, wär aber nett, wenn man seinen Namen von anderen MMOs mitnehmen könnte. 

Zusätzlich zur Frage von Brial:
Im Zuge vom PreOrder Verkauf wurde auch mal gesagt, geschrieben, dass wenn man Preorder bestellt hat man einen Win Client runterladen muss um sich vor dem off Release Datum darüber einzuloggen zu können. ? Wenn das stimmen sollte, könnten Sie mir die Version auch erst 2012 zusenden. Soll jetzt aber keine Aufforderung sein


----------



## Niesehiese (20. Oktober 2011)

Heyho,...
Ich weiß nicht ob man das in der Beta sehen kann ( denke aber schon) ^^
Mich würde interessieren, welche Rassen es alles gibt und welche Rasse es für jede Klasse gibt


----------



## Makanko (20. Oktober 2011)

Wird es eine Möglichkeit geben die Dialoge auf englisch laufen zu lassen mit deutschen Untertiteln?


----------



## Metzi1980 (21. Oktober 2011)

1. Spielt sich der BotschafterGELEHRTE wie ein typischer Magier oder kann er auch effektiv sein indem er Nahkampf und seine kinetischen Fähigkeiten im Mix einsetzt? Oder muss er immer in zweiter Reihe stehen und kann sein Lichtschwert quasi zu Hause lassen?

2. Kann man wie bei KOTOR sein Lichtschwert zünden ohne im Kampf zu sein?

3. Gibt es beim Lichtschwert verschiedene Zündstile? Zum Beispiel wie Darth Sidious oder Count Dooku.

4. Kann man bei der Jedirobe die Kapuze hochmachen?


Ich weiss das sind alles komische Fragen, aber solche Kleinigkeiten interssieren mich mehr als Damage oder Fähigkeiten.


----------



## x_wow_x (21. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen oder Mahlzeit je nachdem wann ihr das hier lest Buffed-Team  
Meine Frage scheint für manche ziemlich banal zu sein ist für mich dennoch ziemlich von belang und zwar: 

Frage: 
Könnt ihr euch vorstellen das in Zukunft Spezies wie Chagrianer, Togruta, Selkath, Duros, Rodianer, Kel´Dor etc. per Addon nachgeliefert werden? In vielen Videos und Screenshots sieht man schon diese Spezien nämlich fix und fertig als würden sie darauf warten gespielt zu werden ;-). (Legacy-System wurde ja abgeblasen bzw. endgültig dementiert von daher würde es ja nur per Addon funktionieren)  

Grüße


----------



## BlackSun84 (21. Oktober 2011)

Aus einem Cast weiß ich, dass die Questreihe des Inquisitors eigentlich das Dasein als Sklave beinhaltet. Da man aber einen reinblütigen Sith als Inquisitor spielen kann, meine Frage: Wurde diese mehr oder minder loretechnische Merkwürdigkeit - reinblütige Sith sind nunmal die Elite im Imperium - per separatem Questteil erläutert oder muss man mit der Rassenwahl nunmal damit leben, dass sich die Story ein wenig mit der Rasse beißt?


----------



## Moontiago (21. Oktober 2011)

Mal so nebenher, 

werden die Antworten hier ins Forum gepostet oder wird man die woanders lesen können?
Weil bisher habe ich nur Fragen und keine Antworten gesehen=)


----------

